# 2002 Maxima SE Dashboard Access - HELP ! ! ! ! !



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Can someone please provide me with the step by step intructions on how to gain access to the radio for removal. I don't know how to access the dashboard. Someone please help ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buy the Electronic Service Manual from Nissan.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one (on cd) that I can sell you a copy of for $20.


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

I have the Nissan Maxima Service Manual on CD as well. Covers 2002 and 2003. $20 w/ shipping inc in U.S.

Thanks.


----------



## davelate (Dec 21, 2004)

SpottyJ said:


> I have the Nissan Maxima Service Manual on CD as well. Covers 2002 and 2003. $20 w/ shipping inc in U.S.
> 
> Thanks.


 I have the same problem. I cannot get the dash apart to remove the stereo. I would like a copy of your manual


----------



## davelate (Dec 21, 2004)

I am new to this or any forum so I dont know how to contact or pay you. please let me know. Also let me know if my e-mail add is not visible to you.


----------



## davelate (Dec 21, 2004)

*Dash help*



Prince02 said:


> Can someone please provide me with the step by step intructions on how to gain access to the radio for removal. I don't know how to access the dashboard. Someone please help ! ! ! ! ! ! !


Did you get help with that dash?


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

davelate said:


> Did you get help with that dash?


*For a 2002 6-spd w/ Bose HU:*

To remove the lower dash panel below radio that surrounds shift lever:

Unscrew shift knob..
Unsnap shift lever cover.
Remove ashtray insert.
Remove phillips screw from back of ashtray that is located behind ashtray insert.
Pull up and back on lower console trim piece and it should come out.
Do not pull out too far as wiring is still connected to the hazard light button and the cigarette lighter.
Squeeze connectors to remove wiring to hazard and lighter.

To remove the vent assembly above the radio:

I used a thin putty knife covered in tape to prevent scratches.

Slide putty knife between top of radio and bottom of vent. Twist slightly to get a gap. Insert your finger in a vent and pull out and up firmly. It is a snug fit so a strong tug is required. There are no screws holding vent assembly, just strong spring clips.

Once vent assembly is out you will see that the radio is held in by two phillips screws at the top and two phillips screws at the bottom of the radio.

Remove the (4) screws and gently pull out radio (it is fairly heavy). 

Install is reverse of removal. Remeber to reconnect the Hazard light wiring and cigarette wiring.

This is to the best of my recollection. Use at your own risk. With that said, it was not difficult, just go slow. Hardest part was getting used to how hard to tug on the vent. I was afraid I would break vent assembly.

Regards, and good luck.

SpottyJ


----------



## davelate (Dec 21, 2004)

*Thank You So Much*

That was so very cool of youto send instructions for dash removal. I did mot know what was holding the top vents in and thought for sure I was going to break it. So again, Thank You. I will have paypal senf you $$ for the manual.

Merry Christmas, David


----------



## 02Maxguy (Dec 6, 2004)

*Access*



Prince02 said:


> Can someone please provide me with the step by step intructions on how to gain access to the radio for removal. I don't know how to access the dashboard. Someone please help ! ! ! ! ! ! !


I just attempted installing my own stereo from crutchfield a couple weeks ago and it's not a fun task. Basically you're going to want to get a door panel removal tool (looks like a dull metal spatula) and pry both sides near the shifter apart until you can pull all the plastic surrounding the shifter up. This is not easy, it will almost sound like you're breaking something but as long as you can get space between the pieces of plastic you can jerk it apart. 

Once you've got the bottom section by the shifter loose (it's not going anywhere though, just loose arounf the shift knob, then you shoudl be able to see the exposed screws that hold the bottom of the AC piece. Unscrew those, again squeeze, tug, yank with you door panel tool and this peice will become loose. Remember though, it got a wiring hrness attaching it, unplug this carefully, and set on seat.

next is the AC section on top, pull yank, etc and this peice will pop right out (altogher - so you can put it on the seat next to you).

The radio is the very last peice, more screws but fairly straightfoward from here to remove and disconnect wiring harness.

* Warning - I did all this without messing up the plastic very much at all, but the most frustrating peice (that actually made me go to GOOD GUYS to finish the rest) was the two brackets that hold the radio together on both sides seem like they were put togther with an air wrench, I literally went through every tool I had to try to get the screws out, and finally decided I had to junk the stock radio and drilled the screws out!! What a biotch that was!!!

Good luck - and you can always see if you can get Crutchfield.com to send you some instructions - tell them you lost yours or something. Otherwise, just take it to a porfessional and negotiate the price before they do anything.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## davelate (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank You. This information will be quite helpful as I was still a bit afraid of braking/cracking/scratching up everything trying to get the vents out. I have been driving around with the lower console removed dreading removal of the vents. Thats even after the excellant info I got from SpottyJ. Thank You all, DaveLate


----------



## bmanInHouston (Jan 5, 2005)

*Web site with pictures and instructions for removing radio in 2002 max*

Just in case someone else needs this...I found a website with pictures describing this procedure to remove the radio on a 2002 max.

http://carstereohelp.com/stereoremovalNisMax3Str.htm

Note that I haven't tried these, but they are consistent with the ones specified in the earlier post...and have pictures.

Enjoy!


----------



## davelate (Dec 21, 2004)

*Pictures are good*



bmanInHouston said:


> Just in case someone else needs this...I found a website with pictures describing this procedure to remove the radio on a 2002 max.
> 
> http://carstereohelp.com/stereoremovalNisMax3Str.htm
> 
> ...


Thank you. I can't belve how helpful everyone here at the forum is. Thank you all. And if you dont mind, I would like once again to thank Spotty J. Yes the manual arrived and it is excellant.

But now I have a new Problem. The mounting kit for the new stereo doesn't include a faceplate. You know, cosmetics. Plus, the wiring kit doesn't handle the factory antenna, wich is far from standard. anybody wanna field this one?


----------



## bmanInHouston (Jan 5, 2005)

I would try calling Crutchfield (not online, call them). They usually have all kinds of such parts, and will sell them (I think). Although, from an above post, it sounds like you still might have issues, even with the Crutchfield instructions and install kit.

I ran into the need to remove the stereo to help resolve a CD ERR FO issue I am having. I have 5 brand new CDs stuck in the stereo, so I am about to try pulling it to see if I can get them out. The dealer has a new head unit for me (refurb, I think), but if I can get them out myself, I'll just do that.

Thanks for all the input in this forum. It is great.

Brian
2002 Nissan Maxima GLE


----------

